# Forza 4 touge series



## D4V1D (Apr 14, 2012)

Was wondering if any of the members on here that play forza would be interested in starting a touge series as Theres a btcc series running 

David


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Depends when its going To start?


----------



## D4V1D (Apr 14, 2012)

Just whenever we get enough interest and when it suits everyone. We will need to make a set of rules ect


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Touge?


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Jap cars point to point i think as the person who created the guidelines for the btcc as there working really well


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

DJ1989 said:


> Touge?


Drifting


----------



## D4V1D (Apr 14, 2012)

It's a downhill section and a uphill section timed race


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

D4V1D said:


> It's a downhill section and a uphill section timed race


Oh im game


----------



## D4V1D (Apr 14, 2012)

If you YouTube touge it will give u an idea it's really challenging as its really tight and twisty with little or no room for error


----------

